# Kayak Duck Hunting



## BigBass123 (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone duck hunting out of a kayak?

Thinking about trying my hand at ducks next year, kayak would be the only type of boat available to me.


----------



## TAS (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't but know a guy that does.  He says he catches wood ducks around blown down tress in Ga rivers.  Sounds fun to me.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 25, 2021)

I used to hunt quite a bit out of a camo Canoe. But I used it mostly for transportation. I would get to my set up and stash the Canoe and use a paddle for a walking stick and a seat in the marsh grass.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 25, 2021)

Had a guy took me down a small headwater river in a canoe . Lots of wood ducks and lots of getting out and pushing the boat over blowdowns. Pretty sure we were trespassing. At that point the " river " was no more than a creek really.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 25, 2021)

I would practice shooting from it in warmer months if I were you. I understand it can be hard to balance while swinging a long barrel shotgun.


----------



## tucker80 (Mar 25, 2021)

There are a lot of people who use a kayak. I would use it for transportation to the spot and find some solid ground to set up on. You could use it like a layout blind too. Cant kill them from the bed. There are lots of walk in options that'll give you some variety from the kayak. Cant kill em from the bed. Just get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## BigBass123 (Mar 25, 2021)

jdgator said:


> I would practice shooting from it in warmer months if I were you. I understand it can be hard to balance while swinging a long barrel shotgun.



I figure standing would probably be out of the question...

That’s actually a good idea. Stability was my main concern, but I could figure that out pretty quick before trying when it counts. 



1eyefishing said:


> I used to hunt quite a bit out of a camo Canoe. But I used it mostly for transportation. I would get to my set up and stash the Canoe and use a paddle for a walking stick and a seat in the marsh grass.



I’d be trying down in Florida this coming year, just from where I spotted ducks while fishing last season I don’t really think setting up on dry land would be the best option. Seemed the more swampy islands held larger numbers while solid ground didn’t have any ducks around.

And correspondingly, those same areas held more gators so I’d probably remain in the boat.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 26, 2021)

Only if there is some cover you can pull up into and stabilize it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 26, 2021)

Yeah, ducks don't like dry ground and nobody hunts there. Including me. My 'walking stick' was used in conjunction with waders in thigh deep water and the paddle end make a good seat in the wet marsh grass. As I said. Not dry ground.
 You also have to go get the ducks after you shoot them. So chances are you gonna have to get out of the kayak at some point. Waders necessary. 
 Kayak not gonna have much room for dekes.


----------



## across the river (Mar 26, 2021)

I killed a bunch of ducks out of a kayak when I was younger.  It works well in situations.  If you have a river or large creek on public, you can float the river and often kill birds either flying up the river or when you float up on them.    I’ve also used it on lakes an just paddled out to a small island, back in a cove, etc...., just avoid big water.  You don’t want to be caught on big water in a kayak in freezing weather if it turns for the worse.  I typically would use the kayak to get to where I was going and then hunt from the bank or shallow water and use the yak to go get them.  I have hunted sitting in the yak as well, but your range of motion is limited.  It is better to stick a couple of the leafy camo fabric sheets in the yak and then use those to cover the yak up and sit in some cover so you can move.  The only real limit with it honestly is it limits to a few decoys and smaller water.  You can kill a lot of birds out of a yak, and sometimes you find birds in a spot you can drag a kayak 50 yards from the road and paddle 100 where it make be a long ride from a boat ramp.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 21, 2021)

Get you some stabilizers or make some, night and day difference.

Tie your gun in and wear a PFD.

Here are the ones I have used since 2013

https://www.wavearmor.com/product/kayak-canoe-stabilizer-kit/


----------



## gunnerhall (Nov 23, 2021)

I love hunting out of my kayak. I did it this past weekend.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 24, 2021)

I am not a fan of kayak/sneak boat hunting. I would rather stand in butt crack deep mud than sit in a kayak and hunt. I run a dog and all my stuff gets soaked if i run her out of my sneak boat. If I can hunt out of my mud boat or standing I will probably not hunt there.


----------



## Thornichols01 (Jan 3, 2023)

Borrowing a friend's yak trying to finish out the season and shoot my first duck at some point gonna he some trial and error but I have about 6 deks with my but figure I could just clip the carabiner to the rear of the yak and keep the shotgun in there with me. Just figured I'd retrieve my duck with the yak when done hunting.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 3, 2023)

Kayak hunting no different than shooting out of a coffin blind or ground blind. You ain't got no swing to the right.(if your right handed) You have 180 degrees from center to the left. Sitting up in a canoe etc., different story. I ain't no expert, but prefer to shoot my ducks sitting up or standing.


----------



## jNick (Jan 3, 2023)

Whatever you do, don’t shoot sideways out of it unless you like swimming.


----------



## Thornichols01 (Jan 3, 2023)

jNick said:


> Whatever you do, don’t shoot sideways out of it unless you like swimming.


Keep that in mind! I'm still trying to find a good spot to hunt before seasons out but I'd like to atleast get one hunt in it. Been watching alot of videos for tips etc


----------



## devolve (Jan 8, 2023)

My kayak…rogers goose buster layout blind. Rolls up and off. No modification to the boat at all. Stays on with 6 small carabiners. And I can still use the layout in fields when needed while traveling.


----------



## devolve (Jan 8, 2023)

Also the kayak is 10’ and weighs less than 50lbs. Transporting it in the big boat is easy.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 8, 2023)

I have a 10’ sit in Perception kayak.

It’s fun but extremely dangerous hunting rivers. You must be aware of the river flow from rains, blowdowns..

I ended up mounting a cheap light bar. Get caught under a rock or blowdown with just a headlamp at 4AM and you’ll favor those 4,000 lumens.

Don’t shoot sideways or standing. Jump shooting is easier on smaller creeks or rivers. Keep you gun tied off to the kayak. Wear a PFD. Good gloves are crucial.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 8, 2023)

Long Cut said:


> I have a 10’ sit in Perception kayak.
> 
> It’s fun but extremely dangerous hunting rivers. You must be aware of the river flow from rains, blowdowns..
> 
> ...


I put stabilizers on mine, old Town Predator K111, made a huge difference in stability and shooting angles

Definitely tie the gun in to the boat


----------

